
Xonsh: a Python-ish, BASHwards-looking shell language and command prompt - grhmc
http://xon.sh/index.html
======
qwertyuiop924
It's like somebody finally got around to building the think we've been asking
for all these years.

------
isxek
Fairly recently discussed on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11672023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11672023).

